

Coursera raises 1Million+ USD for paid certifications - denzil_correa
http://blog.coursera.org/post/61047298750/a-milestone-for-signature-track-certificates-for-the

======
bayesianhorse
Nice to see that Coursera is beginning to prove their business model.

However, given that they are way past their minimal viable product, it's
probably too little. Might grow though...

